# RAIN, RAIN GO AWAY.....



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i have had a gut full, everytime for the last 6 - 8 weeks everytime i want to go yakking it is raining. there has been so much lately that a lot of sugar cane is now lying down in the paddocks, it hasn't stopped since saturday. :evil:

so you dought stricken people come up here and take as much you want.

before you say "whinging bastard"...even the farmers are complaining.... :shock:

when was the last time anyone heard a farmer complain about rain?????

so AAARRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!! :x :x :x :evil: :evil:

i feel a little better now.....just needed to vent.....ok people just go about your business...thanks for listening

cheers
overly wet.....


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's the good news Astro,

Sugar prices will rise.

Hopefully we will all now see sugar priced in line with those bananas from the cyclone, apples from the drought, spelt, pears, the carrots that never made the storage fridges, the beef steaks that were price fixed by Coles Myer management and those poor old petroleum refiners who are now pushing Premium at nearly $1.40 a litre in NSW.

We can't help the weather but we alweays get screwed.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

holey Dan, i paid $1.45 a litre for regular unleaded last week! remember when we were so scared of it hitting a dollar a litre?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Here's the good news Astro,
> 
> Sugar prices will rise.
> 
> ...


are you being SARCASTIC!!!!!!!!! :wink:

pity wages/earnings are raising just as fast..

cheers


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Astro said:


> pity wages/earnings are raising just as fast..
> 
> cheers


Payrise? What's that...? Last time I made an effort to justify my existence in day to day society, I got the sack!

Still, drooping cane isn't a good look and nowadays farmers do it a hell of a lot tougher than previous generations.

Crazy: I live near the Qld border so I guess the operators here are on that tax for region based subsidy scheme. (Kind of like a miniaturised version of OPEC)


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Everyone wants to make the biggest buck!
Beer will be going up next!!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Pretty sure beer won't be going up (apart from excise) too dramatically. The more rain we get in the grain belt, the more barley prices will come down, finally.

Should see prices for chooks and pigs start to ease off a bit as well, although if you like lamb your stuffed.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

so, whats the problem with yakking in the rain???? :? :?

Wear a decent rainjacket with a good hood to keep the drips off your neck and its actually quite pleasant - especially if the fish are biting!!

Its the bloody wind I can't stand - that's a yakkers nightmare


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Should see prices for chooks and pigs start to ease off a bit as well, although if you like lamb your stuffed.


Easy way out eat FISH, then you get to go out yakking and catch it, oh yeah thats right its raining, oh bugger the rain were nutcase kayak fisho's aren't we :lol: :lol: , guess i'll be getting wet this weekend :twisted:.

Somebody should write a song about it, everyone together now

I'm Fishing in the rain
Just fishin in the rain
What a glorious feeling its raining again
The clouds up above :shock: :lol: :lol:

Lucky you can't hear my singing voice, i'm going to go take one of the red ones now :?

Cheers Dave


----------



## crowdy (Oct 20, 2005)

Now you've calmed down Dave, where do you reckon is the best screaming southerly pouring rain spot around here? Blackwall is not too bad I guess - also half tide rocks? Rain I don't mind; fog is a worry though. Always take a blue one before going out in the fog.

Only vaguely on topic sorry!

Denis


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Denis,
Mate , I will probably head out behind Blackwall on Saturday (got some deep divers to try and get those buggers in the channel if we can get out there might need to stay close to the ramp for shelter, and will probably head up to Toukley on Sunday.

PM me if you going out

Cheers dave


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

HERE'S THE SUNSHINE...HERES THE SUNSHINE....YAY   

but can't go yakking today but tomorrow it's on, fit the new turbos tonight and off we go

cheers


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

If it rains tomorrow Astro, you realise we will all blame you now! :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

DUH!!!

now it's cold....well relatively anyway was still only 15 degrees at 9.30am this morning

you should have seen town...jumpers, leather jackets the works looks funny considering it'e usually shorts and thongs

still cold won't stop me from yakking.......but a sick son will 

my youngest is not well atm, he is keen for a yak...but will have to see, unless there is a BIG improvement it's a home day tomorrow

cheers
yakkingly challenged


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZBORjsAACPfgEASUKH6KqBgGAo+7/+gMAC5mMADRoaMIyaDRpoDCKZhNInoNINBoAD0T0GqfpU9kmoaAaZDNQA02o9R+QUPS1aL5yWtIukGPmthNcGYfUd8gLscsL9NL0HqJ8c+AixQUyutcRg9lUdDYSd1mhxd77IsE3kYifKWzjR+KDK3HVflygRg/NpwQWW0OtjcKsFAOlLB8INPc17S3TCNlS9JXFs1JXFJXq4MmnmiE8HqESa1ZgjmTT5PgAH73C7kinChISCcjHY=


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > now it's cold....well relatively anyway was still only 15 degrees at 9.30am this morning
> ...


absolutely NO WAY!!!!!

i would never chose to live in canberra, visited once and it was bitterly cold that it made it clear i am much better suited to warmer climates

cheers


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have never seen so much rain as I have today. I had water nearly up to the foot wells on the 4x4 picking the kids up from school today. Flooded all over.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

When I lived in Mackay Astro I would be all rugged up if it got under 20! Nowadays I can hack 15 without a jumper. Still prefer a nice 25 though.


----------



## Hobie Sports (May 22, 2007)

Rain!! It took me 2 1/2 hours to drive from Toukley to Berkley Vale & I had the the truck in low range 2nd gear & water going onto the windscreen :shock: & the boat I was towing was floating. It would of been quicker to get home in the yak!!


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

we are not missing the deluge here either. Road under water in 8 places going to work yesterday then road closed. had to leave work early otherwise would have spent weekend in Denman at work (I manage an aged hostel).

Took a back road home and encountered water over road over a 20 km stretch. The road was impassable about 2 hours later with over 2 metres of water over the road in places.

Snowing this morning at Scone, 20 mins up the highway. Only good thing is that this should put some water in Glenbawn if rain fell in the right areas.

Gosford and Newcastle seemed to bear the brunt of the storms.

Rod


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

what is it that they say.....

oh thats it....it doesn't rain....it pours...

just been catching up on the news....pity about the loss of life and property.....much better if spread over a longer period of time

hope the dams get full

cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice one Astro you put the mocker on us, i have only just got the power back on after three days. 
Much like Rod a lot of the area went under, roads cut, trees down, the local garage lost its roof and a few shops lost awnings, but other than that its all good.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

it's nothing but sunshine and more sunshine atm...

just installed turbo fins about to pack the car and the boys and off we go YIPEEE!!!! 

tight lines all

cheers


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

crazyratwoman said:


> holey Dan, i paid $1.45 a litre for regular unleaded last week! remember when we were so scared of it hitting a dollar a litre?


Think of the poor poms :lol: I hired a car for two weeks and drove 1900miles - std u/l petrol about $2.50/litre :!: 
Cheers Mike


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

wow those turbo fins ROCK......

tried them tpday what a difference, if the outback is the slowest amongst the hobies then the revs and adventures must really get up and go. :twisted:

finally got some pics.....and i know you guys like pics :wink:

once i work out how to attach i will post

cheers
carl

btw: reel em in has hit town planning to catch up next w/e


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

well here we go.....
location Mirani Weir

my boys keen to head off










looking down stream towrds launch site










looking up stream (can't work out why this one is still big)










looking downsteam about 1.5 kms upstream










hood ornamant










youngest upfront eldest down back

no fish today......water is cold....BBRRRRRR

well a queensland bbbrrrrrrr
cheers

[/img]


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Just short note reporting that very little of the deluge we copped up here went into Glenbawn Dam, incredible as it may sound. The bulk of the rainfall was not in its catchment area which only received 30 mm or 120 points against 250mm plus in the Denman area. Luckily the heavy rain did not fall in the Murrurundi area otherwise the dam would have filled creating greater problems than was experienced downstream in the hunter. The bulk of water actually flooded the Goulburn River which was bone dry and this created the flooding when it joined up with the Hunter near Jerrys Plains.Some areas in this district received 14 inches in the two days of rain.

Have heard Lake St Clair has risen back up to the boat ramp so plenty of water going in there. Some of my fly club members were there on Sat/Sun and caught 80 plus bass to 48.5 cm in the two days , all on fly and walking the banks.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I've got holidays soon Rod, I reckon a st clair trip could be in order. Around three weeks time.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

IT'S RAINING AGAIN...... :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Arpie

Fortunately for the lower hunter most of the rain fell and ran into the Goulburn river. There was no river flooding at Muswellbrook, just the drenching of 8 inches in 2 days. had there been heavy rain at say Murrurundi as well as Cassalis (14 inches) there would have been a major disaster in all centres downstream.

Leave some of those Bream there. I could be over weekend after next.

Rod


----------

